# river decoy spread???



## grizznasty93 (Dec 20, 2012)

Alright so i hunted a river for the first time last weekend and had a blast! the only issue is the birds werent really landing close enough to shoot. i had my mallard decoys in the truck  but we were runnin a tad bit late. I'll be shootin woodies and i know wood ducks will decoy into my mallard decoys. i just dont know how i should set em up. Someone please point in the right direction.
 Thank you


----------



## Tommy12 (Dec 20, 2012)

Just mimic what you see, and make it inviting to them. Leave a hole in the decoy spread for them to land. I normally have a bunch to my left and a bunch to my right and leave the middle open, but every situation is different. Good luck!


----------



## Steven Farr (Dec 20, 2012)

Against the current in a Lazy J


----------



## nhancedsvt (Dec 20, 2012)




----------



## UpSouth811 (Dec 20, 2012)

Dang that's what I been doing wrong. I been spelling mall


----------



## grizznasty93 (Dec 20, 2012)

nhancedsvt said:


>



I like that one but thanks for the Info! i will let you all know how i do in the mornin!


----------



## bassculler (Dec 20, 2012)

i predominately hunt a big river. The key is to scout and see where they are are. Although that location will change some from day to day, as long as you are in that general area, you can deke them. I like to use a mixture of birds, mallards, woodies and teals. I usually put out a minimum if 24 decoys, but have found that number to change from day to day. The ground where i hunt is mostly big rock, so my mojo is not useable. good luck.


----------



## grizznasty93 (Dec 20, 2012)

I was guna put out my dozen mallards. the birds generaly want in this little turn, has duck weed in the cove so i could see why they would but the water is to deep to my mojo in. wont have enough clearence


----------



## The Fever (Dec 20, 2012)

grizznasty93 said:


> I was guna put out my dozen mallards. the birds generaly want in this little turn, has duck weed in the cove so i could see why they would but the water is to deep to my mojo in. wont have enough clearence



Use black conduit to extend the pole.


----------



## krazybronco2 (Dec 20, 2012)

or you could build one of these.






i drilled holes in the base so it would sink then tie 4 decoys to the corners so it will float attach weights and then you have a mojo stand for deeper water and the added movement of the decoys bouncing around when the mojo is on.


----------



## stringmusic (Dec 20, 2012)

krazybronco2 said:


> or you could build one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sweet!


----------



## Flaustin1 (Dec 20, 2012)

Man i like that idea.  Thats pretty sweet.  Gonna start on mine in the a.m.


----------



## UpSouth811 (Dec 24, 2012)

Saw a guy using a buoy. Handles any kind of water and doesn't flip over


----------



## Larry Young Jr (Dec 24, 2012)

nhancedsvt said:


>



That is funny right there.


----------



## grizznasty93 (Dec 26, 2012)

The Fever said:


> Use black conduit to extend the pole.



Think im guna go with that. Thanks!


----------



## hoythunter1861 (Dec 26, 2012)

Get yourself a jerk string. Works a whole lot better than a mojo


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Dec 26, 2012)

X2 on the jerk rig, especially on public water. And as far as the decoys, its more important to be where they wanna be rather than your spread


----------



## UpSouth811 (Dec 26, 2012)

Depends on area you hunting, pressure, etc. Small river with no pressure a few decoys could've plenty. Some of the bigger rivers we hunt use from 50 to 150. Mainly herters due to there size bc we are competing with plantations and other groups.


----------



## arkie1 (Jan 3, 2013)

Good info here.


----------



## Steven Farr (Jan 3, 2013)

I agree


----------



## chuckd33 (Jan 9, 2013)

the majority of what i shoot is woodies, in rivers around savannah. actually what i have found, especially in the late season is to put fewer decoys out.  i do aloot of cruising around after i hunt and when i jump woodies they are rarely in a group larger than 6 or so.  once i went to 2 or 3 decoys (hens) they seemed to have alot more interest in my spread,   larger groups especially.  in the past i put lots of effort in my decoy spread and had up to over a dozen out just to see them dip off in the other direction once they see them. the rivers and creeks vary from 20 to 70 yards wide if that helps.
-saves room in the boat also


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 10, 2013)

*Dont forget the tides.*



chuckd33 said:


> the majority of what i shoot is woodies, in rivers around savannah. actually what i have found, especially in the late season is to put fewer decoys out.  i do aloot of cruising around after i hunt and when i jump woodies they are rarely in a group larger than 6 or so.  once i went to 2 or 3 decoys (hens) they seemed to have alot more interest in my spread,   larger groups especially.  in the past i put lots of effort in my decoy spread and had up to over a dozen out just to see them dip off in the other direction once they see them. the rivers and creeks vary from 20 to 70 yards wide if that helps.
> -saves room in the boat also


 You are right the smaller amouts of decoys work better in late season. The tides have a large affect on how I place my decoys. The folks that talked about patterns dont fight a water drop every 6 hours of 8 to 10 feet. water flows  can suck a boat out to sea.


----------



## jabrooks07 (Jan 10, 2013)

krazybronco2 said:


> or you could build one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is an excellent idea! I got a floater mallard mojo, but thats cool!


----------



## UpSouth811 (Jan 10, 2013)

i hunt tidal water about every hunt...that is the reason y most of my decoys are on longlines these days


----------



## GunShy2 (Jan 16, 2013)

Two woodies on a Jerk Rig and one Green head. The green head is just to make me feel good.


----------

